# VEVO status changes after landing ?



## hazra (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

In order to validate my visa, I landed in Australia and returned last year, my VEVO status shows that the visa is in effect, at the same time, the deadline for first entry in my case (20th FEb 2015) is still appearing in VEVO. Is this normal ? 

Will appreciate if some one can explain. Thanks.


----------



## hazra (Feb 13, 2014)

hazra said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to validate my visa, I landed in Australia and returned last year, my VEVO status shows that the visa is in effect, at the same time, the deadline for first entry in my case (20th FEb 2015) is still appearing in VEVO. Is this normal ?
> 
> Will appreciate if some one can explain. Thanks.


_shel : please if you could shed some light on my query. THanks.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hazra said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to validate my visa, I landed in Australia and returned last year, my VEVO status shows that the visa is in effect, at the same time, the deadline for first entry in my case (20th FEb 2015) is still appearing in VEVO. Is this normal ?
> 
> Will appreciate if some one can explain. Thanks.


As far I understand, Visa in Effect is forever and same, it will not change. It states that your visa is active, doesn't mean you made first entry or it doesn't care whether you made or not.  However, if visa expired, it will change the status. Be careful and watchful !

Shel and or seniors shed more light


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Family name xxxx
Given name(s)xxx
Visa description RESIDENT
Passport / ImmiCard number xxx
Visa class / subclassSI / 189
Visa applicant Primary
Visa grant date 1xxxxx
Location Onshore
Visa statusIn Effect
Visa grant number xxxx
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 1xxxxx
Enter before date 2xxx
Period of stay Indefinite
Visa type Permanent resident

MY vevo. so yeah. 
notice the onshore and permanent resident appears.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah, location onshore says you have made entry


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

mates, my spouse vivo still shows error...is that okay..its been 3 months since we got the grant..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> mates, my spouse vivo still shows error...is that okay..its been 3 months since we got the grant..


What error you are getting?
Are not you trying with VISA Grant Number instead of TRN number?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hazra said:


> Hi, In order to validate my visa, I landed in Australia and returned last year, my VEVO status shows that the visa is in effect, at the same time, the deadline for first entry in my case (20th FEb 2015) is still appearing in VEVO. Is this normal ? Will appreciate if some one can explain. Thanks.


Yes, the initial entry date will still appear even after you validate. This is normal.

For the other person having trouble with VEVO, try logging in with the visa grant number not the TRN.


----------



## srh2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, the initial entry date will still appear even after you validate. This is normal.
> 
> For the other person having trouble with VEVO, try logging in with the visa grant number not the TRN.



I have validated my PR in May and came back to my home country. As you said, it still shows the initial date to enter and 'Offshore'. I hope this is normal. The visa type shows 'Permanent Resident' though. Please let me know if I'm missing anything.

Thanks


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

hi, I have validated my PR two weeks ago but location still shows "Offshore", is there something i should be worried about?


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

bhuiyena said:


> hi, I have validated my PR two weeks ago but location still shows "Offshore", is there something i should be worried about?



Nothing to worry about. The initial entry date will still be there even though you gave made your first entry. If you are in Australia, the location will be shown as Onshore and once you leave it, it will directly change to Offshore.


----------

